# "Red Zebra"



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

My wife calls him Orange Sherbert.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

nice one!! :thumb:


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

i call my Big shot


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

lovely fish, we have a very very nice pair in our display tank at work, great egg spot on sherbet


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

Those are some very nice fish you two have there.

Here is my F1 male. I call him Metriaclima Estherae... :lol:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

My F1 female:










Kevin


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Heres mine, his name is Pretty Boy :wink:


----------



## marc1878 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 3 in my tank, havent got a clue what is male and female, how can i tell? :-?


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

The males have a blue hue to them.
Females are solid.


----------



## marc1878 (Feb 15, 2009)

squiggly said:


> The males have a blue hue to them.
> Females are solid.


when you say hue, you mean the flanks/side of the fish?


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes exactly.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

so egg spots dont help at all?

blue hue eh.. i dont think mine have that. 
mine are about at 3 inches now, woudl the blue hue show up by now?


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

My male has much larger egg spots than the females.

Yes the blue would show by now. Sounds like you have 3 females....


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

squiggly said:


> Yes the blue would show by now. Sounds like you have 3 females....


Not all males show blue hue to themâ€¦

And I think I have seen females with a blue hue to them as wellâ€¦

.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 22, 2007)

"Not all males show blue hue to themâ€¦

And I think I have seen females with a blue hue to them as wellâ€¦ "

This has not been my experience.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool estheraes everyone! Hope you don't mind if I throw in a blue male:










I'm not in the habit of naming fish, but if I were this guy would be "Billy". I don't know, he just looks like a "Billy" to me.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

*Afishionado*
LOL  :thumb:


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Great looking ''REDS'' evreybody i hope you don't mind one more blue male.
His name is ''Bruce''

one of him coming









and going lol.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

not sure is he or she


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

maxmator said:


> not sure is he or she


I'm not even sure that this is M. estherae?
Kevin


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

definatly not a m. estherae.

looks Melanochromis Hybrid possibly with colbalt zebra?


----------



## nix05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's my Estherae name *Citrus*








He is the current alpha male of my tank...








He is close to an orange peel, thats why I name him *Citrus*


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

metriaclima estherea minos reef
adult male and female









adult male

















































female









and one female OB









young male in coloration


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice Zebras everyone :thumb: . I don't have mine anymore (sold) but last year I snapped a picture of her and landed a spot on the cover of That Fish Place catalog. Won a nice $40 gift card for the picture. :dancing:


----------

